# Pony Auction/Sales Posts - UPDATED NEW RULES



## Mona

*UPDATED* NEW RULES FOR THIS PONY BOARD ONLY!!! PLEASE READ!









We at L'il Beginnings wish to be fair to the "multi-owner" Sales/Auctions that pay to support the LB web site through their advertising with us. Therefore, it be will up to the sale/auction organizers to advertise their sales on LB. Posts to multi-owner sales/auctions without current paid advertising on LB will not be permitted until AFTER the sale. Please point the sales organizers to this page for advertising - http://www.lilbeginnings.com/saleboard/help/auctions/

Price lists after the sales/auctions will be permitted.

*HOWEVER you may post **your personal** registered SHETLAND/PONY sale horses or personal PONY items on this board only! Pony search REQUEST & Pony tack allowed also!!!*

Enjoy the board with your PONY BANTER also!!

Thank you.

Mona, Mary Lou & the LB Team..


----------



## Minimor

I didn't know that...Mona's post is from 2009 & I never saw it until now. Observant...NOT!


----------

